# Just so you know if it happens to you at a scan....



## ericacaca

I had a scan to check my uterus was clear... it wasnt, there was still some tissue in there. The sonographer told me to meet the gynae in A and E, we waited 2 hours for them to just say that some tissue in the uterus left over is normal after a natural m/c and it will pass. The pains/cramps are down to body still contracting and maybe even me being due on a period any day now! 

Just to let you know ladies... don't panic when they tell you there is still some stuff in there! Despite the fact they should have checked it 4 weeks ago! 

Love and prayers
Erica xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

I didn't want to read and run, i'm so sorry you are going through this, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry also. I had my Ava at 18 weeks on March 3rd and it was a 2 hour labor, the same as my other 3 boys and I pushed the placenta out in the ambulance. I stayed for 4 hours in the hospital and they did a sonogram and said I had a small clot that I would pass, which I did. Thank for posting this info which I know someone will be looking for.
xoxoxoxoox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babesx3

:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

:hugs: 

XxX


----------



## IHrtSteve

Hugs


----------



## Abblebubba

:hugs:


----------



## ericacaca

Well... AF is here. So there is hope if the same thing happens to you. I really hope it doesnt and the doctor you see is better  Much love you to you ladies xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Sorry you had to go through that :hug: 

I had Madison on 7th Feb, and 3 weeks later i had a post partum haemmorhage and passed a clot the size of a kidney.. was horrific, they STILL havent scanned me or given me a check up, and that was 2 months ago!!!! 

So glad you getting care you need xx


----------



## mummyof32011

Aww its distressing enough to go through what you have been through but for them to be insensitive at a time like that is hard.

Sending ~hugs~ xx


----------

